# Corned goat shoulder (deboned)



## crankybuzzard (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been making room in the freezer and found a goat shoulder I had forgotten about, so I decided to corn it!

My father raises Boer goats to sell to the FFA kids, but now and then, one has to be put down due to injury, etc...  This shoulder is from one of them.  

This was a young goat, and after de boning, I have 3.6 pounds of meat, into the brine it goes. 













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 19, 2015






As some will point out, I didn't remove silver skin, fat, or cartilage; that's intentional.

Once this Corning process is complete, I'll treat this meat like I do beef cheeks for barbacoa, I'll simmer it for quite a few hours until it's ready to shred.  At that point, I'll shred it while hot to remove the silver skin, fat, etc.  Then, it'll be used as a shredded corned meat to mix with potatoes and such for hash. 

Growing up, this is the meat we had for corned "beef" hash.   It's very rich in flavor and melts in your mouth!

More to come in about a week


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan! I'll be sticking around for the finale!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2015)

Corned goat is done and wonderful!   All shredded up and packaged so I can share it with dad at the farm, hopefully this weekend. 

I simmered the goat meat pieces until they were fall apart tender and then let them cool for a bit on a plate.













goat001.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 28, 2015






All shredded up and ready to be put on a hot griddle with some onion and potatoes for some corned goat hash!












goat002.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 28, 2015







When I shredded the meat, I removed as much fat as possible and also removed any silver skin, etc., as well.

If I remember, I'll get some pics of it cooking on the griddle and all plated up!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2015)

WOW.

Looks great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow! Is right! Nice smoke, POINTS!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

Great idea, I can hear it now, it will be goat pastrami next! LOL

Nice job. Especially the idea of leaving the silverskin till pulling.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Great idea, I can hear it now, it will be goat pastrami next! LOL
> 
> Nice job. Especially the idea of leaving the silverskin till pulling.



My Cajun friend, the only smoked goat here will be cabrito!  :biggrin:

We like to take a whole young, processed, goat, season it up, wrap it in banana leaves, place it on a grate placed on top of a pot of garbanzo beans, stick it in a pit of mesquite coals, cover it up, and leave it for 24-36 hours!   Next to my first backseat experience with a girl, that stuff is what my dreams are made of!

As for the silver skin and fat, they actually come off much easier after the cooking process.  The left over fat also leaves some flavor that is really good.  residual fat that is!  Goat fat, in large portions, is NASTY when fried, sautéed, simmered, smoked, grilled, etc....   A little goes a LONG way....


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> My Cajun friend, the only smoked goat here will be cabrito!


Ahhhh is there a charreadas in town, a quinceañera, possibly a wedding ??


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds great,   let me and foam know when you do the next one, we'll be there

Gary


----------

